# So it turns out I'm gay...



## Sang-Drax (May 22, 2010)

Many civilized people would probably read this and think, "yeah, so?" It's the best news in my life for the past decade, however, and I'd like to share it with you.

For the last years, I so much refused to accept who I was that I managed to conceal the feelings from my own self. I abdicated my human condition, coming to the conclusion that I was an automaton, uncapable of loving; existing, but not really living. It's incredible how we can lie to ourselves so convincinly.

Everything tasted like ashes. Nothing I did was interesting, to the degree of having an awesome trip to Italy and not really caring about it. My guess is that I had to drown my feelings to such an extent that I ended up not feeling anything at all toward anything. The only thing that could still bring a shiver to the spine sometimes was music, and even that was becoming rarer and rarer. When that happened, I've no doubts I'd seriously consider suicide.

This past week, for no apparent reason, I decided to face to truth. I went like, "you know what? Fuck it," and now things are so much different. I mean, I haven't really met anyone in particular; it's just the perspective of doing so that makes everything so much different. It's like getting your head out of the water to breathe again.

For the first time in 15 years - when I last fell in love for a girl - I feel happy and human. I can't help but quote The Smiths: "I am human and I need to be loved - just like everybody else does". 

*Just like everybody else does*. I can't believe I'm human, after all. It's such a damn relief!

I do have a very conservative family which most likely won't accept me, but hell, c'est la vie. At least I live in a liberal city, and I don't expect too many problems with my friends either.

Thanks for reading thus far 

And I can still boast of having picked the hottest chick at my friend's wedding! Huzzah!


----------



## matt397 (May 22, 2010)

Hey good for you mang, it must take balls (no pun intended ) to come out like that.
Oh an what the fuck is it with gay guys always picking up the hot chick, its like some one grabbig the last slice of pizza just to look at it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 22, 2010)

Good man on coming out  Massive respect.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 22, 2010)

Thank you 

And the pizza analogy is fucking brilliant


----------



## Prydogga (May 22, 2010)

Damn, you must be like 50% hotter now that you're accepting you're gay  Too bad for those gorgeous chicks you can probably pull.

All jokes aside, glad that you can come out, here I definitely think it's a safe and warm environment, as far as the internet goes (A metal guitar forum! who knew? ) I doubt you'd cop any flame here. 

Congrats for taking what must be a valuable step in your life, hope it continues to keep your life at an improvement from before, hope suicide becomes the least of thoughts on your mind in future. 

Again congrats! 

EDIT: Also 3 replies in the time it took to write mine.


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 22, 2010)

Hey congratulations man, as stated before it takes guts to come out like that. 

Your life will no doubt be much more worthwhile now and you should definitely enjoy living much much more.

Also if anyone gives you shit for being gay grab some ss.org buddies [I know there's a few people from Rio on here] and give 'em hell.........or just scare them it's up to you


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 22, 2010)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 22, 2010)

You might want to pick up a couple of these to get in shape:


----------



## Prydogga (May 22, 2010)

I wouldn't mind receiving some genetic inertia right now.


----------



## mattofvengeance (May 22, 2010)

Congrats, bro. It definitely takes courage to step up and accept something like that.


----------



## ralphy1976 (May 22, 2010)

so are you the only gay in your village?


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 22, 2010)

^ . I really hope I don't look anything close to that! 

I'm the third gay in my office, actually. One of my colleagues, though not openly gay, is way too fabulouth to be straight ; and one of my bosses is lesbian (she also happens to be both the nicest one and the prettiest). I've my doubts if the big boss is lesbian too, but she's so nuts overall that it's hard to tell. Considering we're just some 15'ish people working there, that's a high gayness rate.

I have no homosexual close friends, though. Or maybe my gaydar is underdeveloped.

 @ shake weight!



mattofvengeance said:


> Congrats, bro. It definitely takes courage to step up and accept something like that.



Tell me about, man. I know things will be hard (no pun intended) from now on, but seriously, it couldn't get any worse than it was before.



Psychobuddy_101 said:


> Hey congratulations man, as stated before it takes guts to come out like that.
> 
> Your life will no doubt be much more worthwhile now and you should definitely enjoy living much much more.
> 
> Also if anyone gives you shit for being gay grab some ss.org buddies [I know there's a few people from Rio on here] and give 'em hell.........or just scare them it's up to you



I think only I and Leandro live Rio among ss.org regulars. There's also 2 or 3 from São Paulo (6 hours away from here by car) and 2 from Florianópolis (18 hours by car), but one of these was banned for leaking Periphery's album and claiming he had all the right to do it .

Regardless, I don't expect to have this kind of trouble. Fortunately, things have evolved a lot in the last years concerning overall prejudice. 

My generation (25-30ish) is still a little biased against both homosexuality and black people (yup, still), but I've noticed a huge, I mean, HUGE improvement with people not even that much younger than me. The generation prior to mine is barbaric, though. Had I been born 10 years earlier, I don't know if I'd have the balls to accept this.


----------



## playstopause (May 22, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Good man on coming out  Massive respect.


----------



## Prydogga (May 22, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> I think only I and Leandro live Rio among ss.org regulars. .



Having Leandro around is more than enough, THE MAN HAS SURVIVAL PANTS.

It's in the name.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 22, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Everything tasted like ashes.



What??? Oh, you said ashes. My bad. 

Congrats on figuring out what makes you happy. There are plenty of people that never realize these types of things and wonder why they have to constantly take depression medications. I don't know how conservative Brazil is, (I just know that the chicks have the hottest buns in the world and fake boobs are everywhere) but I hope you can live your life how ever you want to and not be persecuted because of it.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 22, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> You might want to pick up a couple of these to get in shape:




He might like this version better.


----------



## Origin (May 22, 2010)

Courage, dude. I'm happy for you


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 22, 2010)

Aww, congratulations! Trust me, everything does improve a lot...

Oh, if you're ever in London, I'll totally take you out for a drink sometime!

*thinks Brazilian guys are totally hot...* ahem.


----------



## Prydogga (May 22, 2010)

*Thread just filled with sexual tension*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 22, 2010)

Well as head Sexual Deviant of SS.Org, I'd like to...


Tell you to get the fuck out..  This is my hen house..there ain't enough ass on this forum for all of us.


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (May 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well as head Sexual Deviant of SS.Org, I'd like to...
> 
> Tell you to get the fuck out..  This is my hen house..there ain't enough ass on this forum for all of us.



Now now, I'm sure Stitch will find time for both of you...


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 22, 2010)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Now now, I'm sure Stitch will find time for both of you...



No both...If Sang joins my harem with the rest of you, then we're cool..but there can't be 2 bulls. It's the way of SS.Org


----------



## Necris (May 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> there can't be 2 bulls. It's the way of SS.Org


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations man.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 22, 2010)




----------



## liamh (May 22, 2010)

Good for you 
Get on the pull methinks.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 22, 2010)

I immediately said "yeah, so what?" 

Sorry man about the hating life thing. Be true to yourself and you'd be surprised how much awesomer life its.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 22, 2010)

So, I just had to repost this vid.



Someone posted this in the "Is this tosin?" thread. As gay as the song is, there is something really catchy about it. It's been stuck in my head ever since I first heard it.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 22, 2010)

^That dude creeps me the fuck out.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 22, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> ^That dude creeps me the fuck out.




I know, right? If he grew out his hair, he'd totally look like a chick.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations on finding yourself dude - hopefully things will look better for you without that on your mind and hey, who knows what the future holds?


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> As gay as the song is, there is something really catchy about it. It's been stuck in my head ever since I first heard it.



Is everything starting to taste like asses yet?


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 22, 2010)

liamh said:


> Good for you
> Get on the pull methinks.



Ah yeah, also this


----------



## fretninjadave (May 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well as head Sexual Deviant of SS.Org, I'd like to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hillarity ^^^

He put the mo pho in Homophobia.


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 22, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> He put the mo pho in Homophobia.




LOL. I've never heard that before. Rep+1 for you, good sir.


----------



## Mexi (May 22, 2010)

congrats man! love is very much a *human* quality that sees beyond gender and sexual orientation. coming to terms with your own sexuality is fundamental to any meaningful relationship and is quite liberating I imagine.


----------



## Deadseen (May 22, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## CapenCyber (May 22, 2010)

Good on you dude! Life is to short to pretend to be someone you're not.


----------



## fretninjadave (May 22, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> LOL. I've never heard that before. Rep+1 for you, good sir.


 

thanks


----------



## Despised_0515 (May 22, 2010)

Buttlovin' everywhere in dis bitch. 




Just kidding 
Congrats on the start to really finding yourself!
Mad respect for coming out.


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 22, 2010)

So...this just seemed to fit


----------



## groph (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations. Admitting it to yourself must be the hardest part by far. My friend told me about something he read somewhere online on some site called "makesmethink" or "makesyouthink" or something to that effect. A little girl was walking with her mother, and the little girl saw two men holding hands. She asked her mother why the men were holding hands, and her mother responded, "Because they love each other"

It's that simple.

EDIT: is it just a co-incidence that I'm currently looking at a "browse local gay singles at Zoosk.com" ad right now?


----------



## BigPhi84 (May 22, 2010)

groph said:


> EDIT: is it just a co-incidence that I'm currently looking at a "browse local gay singles at Zoosk.com" ad right now?





No, those ads search the contents of the page you're looking at and target ads based on that info.

In the "Ukrainian Girls" thread, someone got an ad for Russian Brides.


----------



## Leon (May 22, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Well as head Sexual Deviant of SS.Org, I'd like to...
> 
> 
> Tell you to get the fuck out..  This is my hen house..there ain't enough ass on this forum for all of us.



Psh. You are merely an ant in the shadow of one of JJ's childlike womens.


----------



## JohnIce (May 22, 2010)

I was gonna say "In before Drak" but I obviously failed that 

Props on you man! It's good to see that you're turning your life in a better direction, whether it is coming out or becoming religious or whatever, the main thing is that you're happy!


----------



## ry_z (May 22, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> *Just like everybody else does*. I can't believe I'm human, after all. It's such a damn relief!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 22, 2010)

MOD EDIT: This is the Lounge. Bye bye.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone. I couldn't expect less given the awesomeness of ss.org 

It's still very weird to think about it this way. Today I told one of my best friends. His cousin is gay and he's been a full supporter to gay cause for as long as I know him - in fact, he's a little frustrated for _not_ being one 

Anyway, despite having his full support (he was actually happier than me with the situation), I felt *very* uncomfortable and awkward. I realize it shouldn't be that way... it shouldn't be a big deal at all. It's one pesky paradigm which doesn't break easily.

I suppose the more I talk about it, the more I become conscious of the fact that I won't wake up and find myself a happy straight man who had a strange dream. This is my life now, and it's so much better this way 



BigPhi84 said:


> I don't know how conservative Brazil is, (I just know that the chicks have the hottest buns in the world and fake boobs are everywhere) but I hope you can live your life how ever you want to and not be persecuted because of it.



It's conservative enough to forbid homosexuals to be together without drawing some attention; liberal enough not get killed by angry mobs. Hey, at least I'm not in Iran 

 @ DT and Lucevan

Thanks guys. It's always nice a light-headed approach to remind me it's not supposed to be such a big deal after all


----------



## scottro202 (May 22, 2010)

Good on you man! I mean, it's no huge deal in this day in age, which is a cool thing if you ask me. But I'm sure it's a big step in your life, which is good


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 23, 2010)

Hail satan.





Right on man.


----------



## Mvotre (May 24, 2010)

Im one of the not-gay brazilians here 

congrats man! as others said, thats a bold move, and i hope it all turns well to you. And i can always help you with the hot girls from Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Arminius (May 24, 2010)

Drakkar's harem member No. 2 - Checking in.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2010)

Well, while we're on with the whole "coming out of the closet" thing, I'd like to come clean and say that Stealthtastic is gayer than a handbag full of rainbows.


----------



## SargeantVomit (May 24, 2010)

Cool man. Stay posi about it, if anything it's a whole new world of people and friends you otherwise probably would have never met. I wish I could wake up one day and have a completely untapped resource of attractive people to bang. Here's one of my bands songs, you might be able to use it to pick up at the bar or something.

Gay gay gay - by Hiney Fisting Passion 

I've been gay today. Gay with men 
If you wanna be gay I'll be gay again 
I feed gay horses with gay hay 
My favorite food is gay flambé 

Gay gay gay. Let's be gay 
Gay gay gay. Cus we're both gays 

I'm so gay all night long 
I do gay things with my gay dong 
I'm also gay during the day 
I'm two thirds water, four thirds gay. 

Gay gay gay. Gay gay gay 
Gay gay gay. Gay gay gay gay.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 24, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> Drakkar's harem member No. 2 - Checking in.



Drakkar is pleased...


----------



## snuif09 (May 24, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I immediately said "yeah, so what?":



+1

but cool you are happier now =)


----------



## Gamba (May 24, 2010)

hey dude, if it works for you... than that is about it 
O que importa é ser feliz!


----------



## Jogeta (May 25, 2010)

your closet door can consider itself kicked the [email protected]#k down \m/
glad you're happier for it dude!


----------



## Rashputin (May 25, 2010)

Good for you man. Its nice to be able to be yourself. You'll probably meet some narrowminded people now though. If I can ask one thing of you though, it has to be that you don't turn into one of those over sexual gays. You know the guys on the float with their &#¤"#¤ sticking out and stuff? Some of my best friends are gay, and they aren't too big fans of those over sex fixated gays either.

That beuing said, I definetly think that the "straight community" is way too focused on sex as well. Im all for sex, but not everybody elses sex. you know? But good for you man. I'm proud of you. Sometimes its har to be true to who you really are.


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 25, 2010)

At least if someone tells you to "eat a dick" you actually can.


----------



## sol niger 333 (May 25, 2010)

Butt seriously congrats for cumming out


----------



## Arminius (May 25, 2010)

sol niger 333 said:


> Butt seriously congrats for cumming out


I see what you did there


----------



## budda (May 25, 2010)

Congrats on acceptance and feeling empowered to mold your future . Fulfilling relationships ahead!


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (May 25, 2010)

I speak for myself when I say this, or maybe other people too, but I feel honored you'd come out to the SS.org community man!
Trusting us with this major part of your life.
I'm sure life will only hold good things for you from now on that you are on the path to discovering your true self.
Things might be shit for a while, but if they aren't okay, then it's not the end.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the support everyone. It does mean a lot 



Rashputin said:


> Good for you man. Its nice to be able to be yourself. You'll probably meet some narrowminded people now though. If I can ask one thing of you though, it has to be that you don't turn into one of those over sexual gays. You know the guys on the float with their &#¤"#¤ sticking out and stuff? Some of my best friends are gay, and they aren't too big fans of those over sex fixated gays either.



I think that's part of the difficulty in accepting I am gay, since I'm nothing close to that. Let's say that, other than liking guys, I'm straight in pretty much every other way


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (May 25, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Thanks for the support everyone. It does mean a lot
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's part of the difficulty in accepting I am gay, since I'm nothing close to that. Let's say that, other than liking guys, I'm straight in pretty much every other way



I recommend this book, it was recommended to me by someone and I found it to be a great read. May come in handy, so I suggest this to everyone who comes out and is in that situation.


----------



## auxioluck (May 25, 2010)

First off, congratulations for coming out man, that's not an easy thing to do.

Second, this thread has made me  a lot.

I love how greedy our local gay ss.org'ers are.


----------



## jbcrazy (May 25, 2010)

Congrats dude! Be happy!


----------



## poopyalligator (May 25, 2010)

Congrats man. I think it is great that you are coming to acceptance with yourself. I have a few gay friends and from what they have told me was that coming out was like the hardest thing for them to do.


----------



## AySay (May 25, 2010)

Nice to see you accept yourself! Doesn't hurt that this is one of the most liberal forums ever too!! No close minded assholes!


----------



## IDLE (May 27, 2010)

Wait you were in love with a girl and now you're gay? Are you sure you aren't Bi?

But eh semantics... Congrats on coming out and things not sucking anymore. Life is way to fucking short not to live it up.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 27, 2010)

Ah, excellent - once you know and accept yourself, a lot of boundaries preventing from feeling happy simply disappear.

On a totally unrelated matter, did you ever return to Lisbon, mate? Either you're having the longest stay in Italy ever or you forgot to tell me when you were passing by.


----------



## Sang-Drax (May 27, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Wait you were in love with a girl and now you're gay? Are you sure you aren't Bi?



That was a long time ago, but no, I'm not sure. Time will tell.



Fred the Shred said:


> Ah, excellent - once you know and accept yourself, a lot of boundaries preventing from feeling happy simply disappear.
> 
> On a totally unrelated matter, did you ever return to Lisbon, mate? Either you're having the longest stay in Italy ever or you forgot to tell me when you were passing by.



Thanks! 

I was sure I had shot you an e-mail, but now I see I didn't 

I'm awfully sorry about that. Grief for having to part with my sister and niece played a good role on my forgetfulness, though . I kinda liked Lisbon (except for the fact that I heard more Brazilian music than I'd like to ) - it's weird to see a developed place where your own language is spoken, but I really wasn't in the mood for strolling around. I spent but some 4 hours walking by (but I did to St. George's Castle!) and returned to the airport.

Next time I'll be sure to spend some time in Portugal in my way _to_ Italy, not on the return.


----------



## Hellbound (May 31, 2010)

That quote you mentioned earlier in this thread from "the Smiths" is my all time favorite words and song for that matter. I may not be gay, but I listen to many gay musicians especially Morrissey because in so many of his songs it's as if he is telling my life story and almost speaking to me the way he sings. 
Like I said I'm not gay but am very in touch with my feminine side and many think I am gay because of it....I honestly don't care. It seems as if gay men make some of the most beautiful music. I also love depeche mode...earlier 80's stuff like the song "Blasphomous Rumors" man what a song. Not sure if these guys are gay but the singer always came off that way.

Just saying good for you for coming out and accepting who you are. 

I once thought I could have been gay when this skinny emo dude was talking to me ......but before he opened his mouth to talk I honestly thought he was a seriously hot chick, lol, so I don't think that counts, uh....still I thought of fucking him even after I realized it was a dude so hell I don't know what I am I'm Trysexual I guess. Anything goes.

Life is too short and it seems as if Love if non existant. So I say whoever you find love with whether it be a man or woman....go for it.


----------



## Antimatter (May 31, 2010)

Good for you! 

People might have muscles, or guns, or money, but a true man is someone who can accept themselves for who they are.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it okay if I post this...






Just kidding! You know, I thought a message board would be a dreadful place for someone to announce such a thing... I guess some boards are moderated well!

You've got balls, man. It doesn't matter if you prefer men or women touching them, you've certainly got them.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 14, 2010)

Just so we're clear... that sounded like a bash, but it wasn't!

I've got a lot of respect for someone to openly come out on the Internet. If I was gay, I'd buy you a drink and come on to you... but since I'm not, how about I just buy you a drink?

Seriously, I don't think I can say anything that wasn't already said. Congratulations!

(P.S. One time *AS A JOKE* I told three friends I was bisexual and they all took a step back and just gave me dirty looks. Then I flipped out on them. They told me that they weren't uncomfortable, they were just mad I didn't tell them earlier...)


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 14, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> You've got balls, man. It doesn't matter if you prefer men or women touching them, you've certain got them.




Holy fucking shit, that has to be the funniest thing I've ever read.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 14, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Just so we're clear... that sounded like a bash, but it wasn't!
> 
> I've got a lot of respect for someone to openly come out on the Internet. If I was gay, I'd buy you a drink and come on to you... but since I'm not, how about I just buy you a drink?
> 
> ...



Haha I took no offense at all, man =)

I've been a regular around here for long enough to know it wouldn't be an issue. I'm not even the first openly gay guy in here anyway.




infinitycomplex said:


> Holy fucking shit, that has to be the funniest thing I've ever read.



This.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, it's good to know you weren't offended!

I'm glad you're feeling better with everything. When I first read the title of this thread I though, "Oh shit..." But the amount of support here blew me away. I'm beyond happy for you and I'm glad the weight has been lifted off your shoulder.

If there's one thing I know well, it's depression and the feeling of emptiness. Being able to overcome it with or without medication is an amazing feeling. I don't even drink, but I certainly raise my glass and tip my hat to you. I'd shake your hand, but we're nowhere close.

I'm sure you're still as awesome as you've always been. Hell, you're probably even better now that you're "happier".

I'd still jam with you... if you catch my drift. Even if you don't, that's okay. 

(Take that, Christianity)


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 14, 2010)

He's right man, to come out in the place you live takes tremendous balls.

It goes without saying that you have our full support, props for having such a good sense of humour about such a sensitive issue too


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 14, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It goes without saying that you have our full support



WTF are you talking about? No one in their right mind would support something so digusting. It's sick lifestyle and the OP doesn't need any encouragement in being a pervert.


















































Call me...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 14, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> WTF are you talking about? No one in their right mind would support something so digusting. It's sick lifestyle and the OP doesn't need any encouragement in being a pervert.
> 
> Call me...



Yeah come to think of it you're both pretty fucked up, you should go and get councilling or something, I'm sure they do special councilling for fags.

...I've lost your number.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 14, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah come to think of it you're both pretty fucked up, you should go and get councilling or something, I'm sure they do special councilling for fags.
> 
> ...I've lost your number.



I do my own counseling for fags..I'm a "TheRapist" after all.....Sang..see me in my office..Scar you'd better come too for good measure


----------



## liamh (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope the office desk has padding or something.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 14, 2010)

Inoffensive jokes are part of dealing with this situation in a natural way. Someone who's all touchy about it is obviously uncomfortable with it. Little by little I'm getting more comfortablel with the idea myself... I don't get easily offended 

Not that I'd be offended with _that_ either... I'm aware that many friends of mine will take some time until they understand nothing has changed in my personality, except that now I don't really hope to die every time I wake up . I'm the only gay guy in all my circles of friends, so I suppose it's normal for some if some of them feel weird . Regardless, my friends have been super supportive so far. It's easier when I make them understand they have one less competitor on female hunting.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I do my own counseling for fags..I'm a "TheRapist" after all.....Sang..see me in my office..Scar you'd better come too for good measure





liamh said:


> I hope the office desk has padding or something.





DT, better keep a close watch on your haren 



I was kidding. Please don't kill me.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 14, 2010)

Let's all just gay out with eachother.

Y'know what they say, "It's not gay unless the balls touch!"


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 14, 2010)

Its a brave thing to admit, esp on a metal forum (which im surprised no troll posts yet!)

I have a few gay friends, and understand the troubles for them when coming out the first time.. A old hs buddy of mine had super strict religious parents, who were also quite rich and his fear of coming out to them was not only the typical fears, but additionally they wouldnt help his funding of university (hes becoming like a doctor or something) but I was around often right before he came out to them, and it was lots of pressure/stress from his part. I havent talked to him much since but I think things worked out in the end, and his parents accepted him, so hope all your friends and family support you too, which im sure they will.

On a side note, if you have like satellite TV or can find tv shows online, theres this Canadian show on MTV Canada called "1 Girl, 5 Gays", where its 1 straight girl bringing up sexual topics to 5 gay guys, just to get their opinions, its a really great show. I try to catch it everytime I see it on. It gives a different perspective on many topics, usually relating to sex but also world issues and politics. I really recommend it for anyone, especially if you are not around lots of gay people, so you can understand that they are no different than all of us in terms of their opinions on many topics.


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 14, 2010)

In my neck of the woods are plenty of rednecks who do nothing but complain about how sick it is to be queer....then many of them turn out to be closet homos. So I think it is a fact that anyone who refers to being gay as being perverted is definately gay and just can't admit it to themselves. Anyone remember the movie "American Beauty"? The military homophobic dad who ends up being a queer at the end....this is how the real world is.

Speaking of the military you know how many guys screw each other in the military and they are not gay? That's called kindness wish I had a true guy friend who would let me screw him unfortunately all my friends suck......actually no I mean they don't suck either they are just a'holes.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a super atheist dad who hates gays regardless. I don't know if I've mentioned this before in this thread (I think not), but he lived in Portugal from 2003-2009 and he was absolutely surprised to find out there were gays there, too . 

He also believes gays have sex 300 times per day. I don't know where did he get that from. It can't be _that_ good, y'know


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 14, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> He also believes gays have sex 300 times per day. I don't where did he get that from. It can't be _that_ good, y'know


 
I like girls with back entrances that are in use... but 300 times a day? I don't know. I'm not 14 anymore.

Just don't become a fluffer.

Please dress like this, though:


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 14, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> In my neck of the woods are plenty of rednecks who do nothing but complain about how sick it is to be queer....then many of them turn out to be closet homos. So I think it is a fact that anyone who refers to being gay as being perverted is definately gay and just can't admit it to themselves. Anyone remember the movie "American Beauty"? The military homophobic dad who ends up being a queer at the end....this is how the real world is.
> 
> Speaking of the military you know how many guys screw each other in the military and they are not gay? That's called kindness *wish I had a true guy friend who would let me screw him *unfortunately all my friends suck......actually no I mean they don't suck either they are just a'holes.




 wut>


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 14, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> I have a super atheist dad who hates gays regardless. I don't know if I've mentioned this before in this thread (I think not), but he lived in Portugal from 2003-2009 and he was absolutely surprised to find out there were gays there, too .
> 
> He also believes gays have sex *300 times per day*. I don't where did he get that from. It can't be _that_ good, y'know


 
That's every 4.8 minutes


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 15, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> That's every 4.8 minutes



Perverts I tells ya


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 15, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> *I have a super atheist dad who hates gays regardless. *I don't know if I've mentioned this before in this thread (I think not), but he lived in Portugal from 2003-2009 and he was absolutely surprised to find out there were gays there, too .
> 
> He also believes gays have sex 300 times per day. I don't where did he get that from. It can't be _that_ good, y'know




That is very surprising, I haven't read this thread for a bit, but have you told him?


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 15, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> wut>





Just think about it. Women are a pain in the ass to deal with. They mess with men's hearts and most if not all do the whole make you work hard to get anything from them. All they want from a man is their money, drugs, if they have any, and not much else....now just imagine having a good male friend that you obviously do not have feelings for besides friendship....but you can both be true friends and unlike a chick not make you have to work hard to just 
basically get laid. Guyz are definately more horny so I say there is nothing wrong with true male friends ya know just helping each other out. I'll tell ya this it will be a pain in the ass dealing with having your male friend screw ya (I mean it's only right to return the favor) but much less of a pain in the ass with having to deal with a woman, that's for sure.


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 15, 2010)

Hell, I'm calling Ted.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 15, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> I have a super atheist dad who hates gays regardless. I don't know if I've mentioned this before in this thread (I think not), but he lived in Portugal from 2003-2009 and he was absolutely surprised to find out there were gays there, too .
> 
> He also believes gays have sex 300 times per day. I don't where did he get that from. It can't be _that_ good, y'know



He was surprised there were gays here? He wasn't in Lisbon, was he?


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 15, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> Just think about it. Women are a pain in the ass to deal with. They mess with men's hearts and most if not all do the whole make you work hard to get anything from them. All they want from a man is their money, drugs, if they have any, and not much else....now just imagine having a good male friend that you obviously do not have feelings for besides friendship....but you can both be true friends and unlike a chick not make you have to work hard to just
> basically get laid. Guyz are definately more horny so I say there is nothing wrong with true male friends ya know just helping each other out. I'll tell ya this it will be a pain in the ass dealing with having your male friend screw ya (I mean it's only right to return the favor) but much less of a pain in the ass with having to deal with a woman, that's for sure.



Aw, don't be so hard on the girls (no pun intended). In fact, I have some amazing female friends whom I've always wondered why I wasn't attracted for.  



Prydogga said:


> That is very surprising, I haven't read this thread for a bit, but have you told him?



I haven't told anyone in my family yet, and I'll never tell my dad at all. I think he might kill himself or something. Aside from his twisted views on homosexuality, he's an incredible dad and I wouldn't want that 



josh pelican said:


> Just don't become a fluffer.



No chance of that happening. As a matter of fact, many think I'm joking when I tell them I'm gay  . I don't think it's really an option anyway... a co-worker of mine is a fluffer even though he's very private and shy. I definitely don't think he does that to draw attention.

edit. N/m, I thought fluffer was something entirely different; not a profession 



Fred the Shred said:


> He was surprised there were gays here? He wasn't in Lisbon, was he?



He lived near Porto, but has been everywhere in Portugal... he loved it over there. Anyway, that's coming from someone who believes gays have sex at least once every 5 minutes


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 15, 2010)

double post.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll only allow you to be a fluffer if it involves me finally getting a break in the porno business making really cheesy, b-rated horror movie/porno spin-offs.

Of course, I am referring to movies like The XXXorcist, Re-Penetrator, Evil Head, etc...


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 15, 2010)

What the fuck's a fluffer?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 15, 2010)

Urban Dictionary: fluffer

noun) a person in the adult entertainment industry whose job it is to give male porno stars blowjobs in order to get them ready to perform. Where's my fucking fluffer, goddammit!



A fluffer prepares the cocks of pornstars for action on the set of an adult movie before the shooting of an explicit sex scene.
That fluffer gobbled my knob with such vigor...that I almost blew yogurt raisens before my big scene


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 15, 2010)

It's the person who sucks off dudes to get them hard/semi hard before they go on screen


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jun 15, 2010)

Doh, ninja'ed. Should have refreshed before I posted


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 15, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> It's the person who sucks off dudes to get them hard/semi hard before they go on screen




I ninja'd you.





by 9 minutes.... 



EDIT: you ninja'd my ninja comment....lol


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm surprised there's even a word for that  . I thought it was a synonym for flamboyant. Urban dictionary is becoming more and more indispensable these days


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 15, 2010)

Steve Rogers is my current fluffer.

JJ knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Hellbound (Jun 15, 2010)

Is it true that pretty much all porn stars take pretty hefty dosages of either Cialis or Viagra before filming a movie? I would think so. Anyone ever try either one of them? Not that I need them but I am just curious how much harder one's penis can becum on loads of these certain meds.

Not that I would try it myself just curious.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jun 15, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> He lived near Porto, but has been everywhere in Portugal... he loved it over there. Anyway, that's coming from someone who believes gays have sex at least once every 5 minutes



Hmmm. Given the 5 minute remark, it's quite obviously a moot point!


----------



## robotsatemygma (Jun 15, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> My generation (25-30ish) is still a little biased against both homosexuality and black people (yup, still), but I've noticed a huge, I mean, HUGE improvement with people not even that much younger than me. The generation prior to mine is barbaric, though. Had I been born 10 years earlier, I don't know if I'd have the balls to accept this.



First things first... Congratulations on coming out! I really do hope you get the support of your family and friends. I understand it's tough as I have a few friends and 2 uncles who are gay. 

The reason I quoted you is I find what you said as strange. I associate myself with "your generation" (I'm 27) along with my friends (same generation) as more open then the older and younger (under 25) generations. I wonder if this is a geographical reason? Don't get me wrong I know some hardcore conservatives who would rather vote democratic then to even speak to a "minority". But generally our generation is very open.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 15, 2010)

robotsatemygma said:


> First things first... Congratulations on coming out! I really do hope you get the support of your family and friends. I understand it's tough as I have a few friends and 2 uncles who are gay.



Thank you! I don't expect much support from my family, however =/



robotsatemygma said:


> The reason I quoted you is I find what you said as strange. I associate myself with "your generation" (I'm 27) along with my friends (same generation) as more open then the older and younger (under 25) generations. I wonder if this is a geographical reason? Don't get me wrong I know some hardcore conservatives who would rather vote democratic then to even speak to a "minority". But generally our generation is very open.



Yes, geography is likely to play a major role in this difference. The improvement from our generation to people 5-10 years younger is remarkable in here. Just a few days after I started this thread I read a reportage from a major Brazilian magazine about this very subject, and their conclusion was the same as mine.

Nevertheless, I also assumed the same phenomenon was occurring in US and Europe. I do know, however, that US isn't homogenous towards homosexuality across the whole country and, thus, has a distinct approach to the subject, deviating from Western Europe to that regard. Well, I don't know . I've only been in US when I was only 13.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 16, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> I am just curious how much harder one's penis can *becum on loads* of these certain meds.


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 16, 2010)

I was going to say something about that


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats on coming to terms with who you are. There's a saying that goes like this:

"If you keep lying to yourself, how are you possibly capable of being honest with anyone else?"

Be who you are and if anyone has a problem with it, tell em to suck your dick.


----------



## ry_z (Jun 16, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> "If you keep lying to yourself, how are you possibly capable of being honest with anyone else?"



This above all: to thine own self be true,
And it must follow, as the night the day,
Thou canst not then be false to any man.

Shakespeare was a wise man.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Jun 16, 2010)

I wonder if I've been lying to myself about something else, too. I wouldn't mind waking up someday and realized I've always had superpowers, but had kept hiding from the world all along


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 17, 2010)

This is the best thread in human history.

Congratulations, Sang! You're a far braver person than most, even if this _is_ an internet forum loaded with people who are basically your friend by default!


----------



## Evil7 (Jun 17, 2010)

You walk your own path.
If people around you do not love and support you, they do not deserve to be your friend... 
This includes family. 
The basis of all relationships is a friendship. 
Live life like you only live once. 
Do not hold back.
​


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jun 18, 2010)

Hellbound said:


> Is it true that pretty much all porn stars take pretty hefty dosages of either Cialis or Viagra before filming a movie? I would think so. Anyone ever try either one of them? Not that I need them but I am just curious how much harder one's penis can becum on loads of these certain meds.
> 
> Not that I would try it myself just curious.



I dont know, but I think it'd be fun to try, just once. Just wonder how to get it anywhere, without making yourself look bad/like you have a problem =[ Just gotta make sure the girl doesnt get too high of expectations after something like that lol. 

i should bug JJ about it, since he has all the other date-rape stuff like chloroform, im sure he'd have some viagra too, you know, to help him get aroused for bodies that are still warm from life.. for those times he cant wait til carcass to rot before stickin it in.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 19, 2010)

a wise man by the name of shakespear said the following:

"to thine ownself be true, and it must follow as the night the day, thou canst not then be false to any man."
-Polonius in Hamlet


i made many mistakes in life, one of them being that i listened to the world, i listened to society, and i tied my hands and let society guide me through life. 

you're a few steps ahead of me by knowing what you are, who you are, how you are etc. 

i'm happy for you, and hang in there.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> Thanks for the support everyone. It does mean a lot
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's part of the difficulty in accepting I am gay, since I'm nothing close to that. Let's say that, other than liking guys, I'm straight in pretty much every other way



Sorry to necrobump but I really felt the need to congratulate you, man. High five, really. I've several gay friends and they're all among the coolest dudes ive ever met. its really a great thing to have that confidence and mojo to come out. good vibes going your way man. enjoy who you are. 

Also, what you're saying with the difficulties thing is kind of funny. ive a friend who is gay but happens to be the most outwardly normal individual you would ever meet. people are always really surprised to learn that he is gay. he's very handsome as well. he gets a kick out of making strait men jealous..
but, on the other hand, ive a friend who is obviously gay. his name is nick and hes just adorable. "fabalouth" i think someone said earlier. Thats him. he also has a tendency to make strait men jealous. hes absolutely gorgeous. 

be confident man! and most importantly, have fun and be yourself. make all of those strait men jealous.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the necrobump. Now I realized UrbanDictionary quotes are indeed the most epic quotes in history.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 30, 2010)

Encephalon5 said:


> Sorry to necrobump but I really felt the need to congratulate you, man. High five, really. I've several gay friends and they're all among the coolest dudes ive ever met. its really a great thing to have that confidence and mojo to come out. good vibes going your way man. enjoy who you are.
> 
> Also, what you're saying with the difficulties thing is kind of funny. ive a friend who is gay but happens to be the most outwardly normal individual you would ever meet. people are always really surprised to learn that he is gay. he's very handsome as well. he gets a kick out of making strait men jealous..
> but, on the other hand, ive a friend who is obviously gay. his name is nick and hes just adorable. "fabalouth" i think someone said earlier. Thats him. he also has a tendency to make strait men jealous. hes absolutely gorgeous.
> ...



Thanks, man 

I'm a long way from making anyone jealous, unless being a broke, bandless, and mediocre guitarist is charming in some way I'm not aware of 



leandroab said:


> Thanks for the necrobump. Now I realized UrbanDictionary quotes are indeed the most epic quotes in history.



Indeed


----------



## Loomer (Nov 30, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Perverts I tells ya



No, Rabbits.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 30, 2010)

Since it's been a while since this thread was started, can we start doing the "Wanna know how I know you're gay?" jokes yet?


----------



## Loomer (Nov 30, 2010)

You work at Abercrombie & Fitch.


----------



## Dan (Nov 30, 2010)

Come on guys nearly 130 posts and one necro-bump and still no 

you guys really need to refresh yourselves on your emoticons...








Everybody back to the pile....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 30, 2010)

Sang, you still gay? Ugh..that's so last year, get with the times. Everyone's into trees now.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 30, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Since it's been a while since this thread was started, can we start doing the "Wanna know how I know you're gay?" jokes yet?



Your dick tastes like shit.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 30, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Sang, you still gay? Ugh..that's so last year, get with the times. Everyone's into trees now.



_So it turns out I'm phythosexual..._


----------



## Necris (Nov 30, 2010)

Sang-Drax said:


> _So it turns out I'm phythosexual..._



I would have just called you a dendrophile but yours sounds cooler.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 30, 2010)

Being gay isn't really a bad thing if you put it in perspective, for instance I'm a handsexual.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 30, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Being gay isn't really a bad thing if you put it in perspective, for instance I'm a handsexual.



GOD HATES HANDS


----------



## lobee (Nov 30, 2010)

silentrage said:


> Being gay isn't really a bad thing if you put it in perspective, for instance I'm a handsexual.



Masturbation is gay. You're getting off at the touch of a man's hand.


----------



## liamh (Nov 30, 2010)

ss.org gay meet-up and buttfuck 2k10..?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 30, 2010)

Congrats man! I give you credit for coming out like this. Like Matt said it takes some serious balls.


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2010)

liamh said:


> buttfuck 2k10..?



worst.EA-game.ever


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 30, 2010)

liamh said:


> ss.org gay meet-up and buttfuck 2k10..?



Um..you guys are nice and all..but..I think we should just be friends..well acquaintances..well..let's just be people who know each other solely through the internet.


----------



## Necris (Nov 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> worst.EA-game.ever



Is it wrong that I immediately tried to figure out what the controls would be?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> worst.EA-game.ever



E-A-SPORTS!



























































It's in your ass...


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2010)

Necris said:


> Is it wrong that I immediately tried to figure out what the controls would be?



It's for Playstation Move. You figure it out from there.


----------



## liamh (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahaha omg!


----------



## Necris (Nov 30, 2010)

Randy said:


> It's for Playstation Move. You figure it out from there.
> *picture*


Coming up with a story for the guy who gives you the x-ray is a bonus level right?


----------



## Randy (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright, well... this has been fun but I think we've had enough OT and necro-ing fun in here for today. Congrats again, Sang.


----------

